# Serger Tension Settings



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll start another thread. I'm still angry with my Babylock dealer about my serger, but I spent half the day on Sunday trying to get my serger working. I finally have the fabric going through the feed dogs great. I'm just having tons of trouble getting the tension settings balanced. Does anyone have some secrets to share with me? I know all about the different color threads in the different loops, etc., but I can serge a long strip and it varies from one end to the other, so I have no idea what I need to do. I've turned those knobs every which way but loose! I will not let that dealer touch my serger again.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've has no experience with the Babylock, but my Singer Quantam lock 5 thread serger, I have to make sure the thread is coming off the spools freely without binding at all. Sometime if the thread is leaning just a little it will affect the stitching. If I use the cone thread I make sure I have those little "do hickies" that you put on the thread holder on so the thread sits good on the pegs.

Do you have an owner's manuel for your machine? In my manuel it tells where to set the tension for the type of stitch you want. When I do a rolled hem I have to reset the tension, so I couldn't live without my manuel.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. I posted last night that I finally have it working, but it must have been deleted with HT being down for a while. But yes!! I finally got it working to pass my inspection anyway. If my serger ever needs working on again, I'll find someone else to work on it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

One thing I found invaluable is that I keep detailed history on everything I make. I have a loose leaf binder and when I finish a project, I put all info on a page. I put:

A small sample of the fabric.
The name and number of the pattern.
The date finished.
All the settings on BOTH the sewing machine and the serger-especially tensions.
All adjustments and changes I made to the pattern.

When I start a new project, I can refer back and find a similar fabric and go from there!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> One thing I found invaluable is that I keep detailed history on everything I make. I have a loose leaf binder and when I finish a project, I put all info on a page. I put:
> 
> A small sample of the fabric.
> The name and number of the pattern.
> ...


This is a very good idea. Being able to refer back to your settings must help a lot. I wish I had record of everything I'd made in my lifetime. I'm sure I'd be shocked to see it in a notebook.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady said:


> This is a very good idea. Being able to refer back to your settings must help a lot. I wish I had record of everything I'd made in my lifetime. I'm sure I'd be shocked to see it in a notebook.


It's a wonderful memory maker. I put in a small note when I was making my DH a robe that our DGS had been born! Now, he's eleven!

Seriously, I love having the tensions and needle sizes, especially for the serger, all written down!


----------

